# Hey!!!



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey! My wife just said that I could decorate our room in a haunt theme! YESSSSSS!!!!!

(LEt's hope she doesn't go back on that later. heh)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Which room are you talking about?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The bedroom? (Honk honk..winky winky..nudge nudge!)...hehe.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Doc, believe it or not yes!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats cool...I would like to do the whole house but....That would be pushing it a little.
Don't forget your pics maybe a before and after..
A Haunt Forum Room makeover...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That sounds like a cool idea. I can't start it until after the first weekend of May. That was part of the deal.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't forget the pneumatics!...if ya know what I mean..(Honk honk..winky winky..nudge nudge!)...hehe.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL No wonder I like ya Doc.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations. Once our kids moved out, hubby took one room for his office and I got one room for my office/craft/prop building room and the deal was that I could decorate it any way I want to. As soon as the weather warms up enough for me to leave a few windows open, I'll be painting it. It's already painted grey, so I just need to add some embellishments...some ripped up curtains in the windows, a few extra skeletons, etc. I'm actually working on a lamp for in here that will match the decor. This is great practice for the B&B we hope to open within the next year or so. Be sure to take pics so I can steal, er, borrow your ideas.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Openning up a haunted B&B?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Haunt themed.....that's the plan...within a year or 2


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

o how cool SI... hehe I like this idea!! How in the world did ya get her to agree? Wait do I wanna know?  What ideas do you have?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I already know I'll paint the walls grey and paint them to look like rocks. Maybe some torches on the walls? I suggested a coffin for a bed, but she didn't go for that. heh


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Dr. Morbius, you made me spew water when I read your post LOL.
When my hubby came home from Iraq (he's Air Foroce, there's a war, not our vacation) I suprised him and had redecorated our bedroom with a middle-eastern theme (tasteful, not over the top). Now I he could just get sent to Transylvania I could supprise him with a haunt theme. Lucky you Sticky.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Right on, Sickie! It would have to be snowing a blizzard in Hell before my hubby would let me do something like that. Can't wait to see the pics. 

Trish - a haunt-themed B&B? I would so go to something like that if there was one around. And oh the possibilities...not to mention, it would all be for a business so it could be written off as a business expense!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Trish, keep us posted. My wife and I would actually plan a vacation to go to your B&B haunt!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmm...Why does this sound like this might turn into a bad episode of "Extreme Home Makeover"

Dont say I didnt warn you......LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Believe me Wyatt, if I could do the whole home this way, I would!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

S.I., it's funny you mentioned a coffin bed. In designing the rooms for this B&B, I wanted to make the vampire room have a coffin bed. I tried designing a queen sized bed in a toe-pincher coffin but it didn't work too well. I have a friend now working on plans for a queen sized bed frame that looks more like a real coffin. I guess adding a lid to it would be a little extreme though....huh


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

SI - you might want to get that in writing so there are no second thoughts!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is cool Sickie. You might get some ideas from Ghostess because she does her whole house every year....even the boudoir. OHH la la!
Well, maybe after it is complete it might be.... EWWWWWW, uh uh! LOL!

I have an office that I would like to creep up a bit but not too over the top. Keith doesn't care what I do to the house for the most part but he might not appreciate halloween all year long in the main parts of the house. I can do whatever I want to the office. He doesn't ever go in there.

I saw a decorating show that redecorated an office for a horror collector. The designers painted the walls gray, and put a creepy tree silhouette across from the window. They painted shadowing around the window also, and put up shelving for his collectibles. It was pretty cool.

Sounds like a fun decorating idea. If you get tired of it, you can always change it. So go for it.

You need a dark, blood read accent wall cuz I said so.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

For the coffin bed you could make it a canopy bed where the lid is the canopy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Interesting idea Caretaker.

About the room idea in writing...yep...I'll have to do that! 

I'm not exactly sure how far I can go...don't want to push her over the edge into changing her mind either. heh


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

SI....for other ideas you can also check out our very own Hollyberry's site, go to her gothic decor section I believe it is.

http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I will Trish, thanks!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Trish, keep us posted. My wife and I would actually plan a vacation to go to your B&B haunt!


We love to travel and would definitely book a stay! Where would it be located?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

There are a few places I'm looking at. They are North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia or Missouri. Missouri has the house that we REALLY want, but the other states have better weather  (sorry to you all that live in Missouri). We want something where it doesn't get so ridiculously cold in the winters, like we have here. I'll keep you all posted thouse.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> S.I., it's funny you mentioned a coffin bed. In designing the rooms for this B&B, I wanted to make the vampire room have a coffin bed. I tried designing a queen sized bed in a toe-pincher coffin but it didn't work too well. I have a friend now working on plans for a queen sized bed frame that looks more like a real coffin. I guess adding a lid to it would be a little extreme though....huh


If you had the coffin/bed up against the wall, you could design an open lid that could be attached to the wall and have inset switches for special lighting and such. And a lovely red satin quilted lining!

We've had our bed up against a wall many times do to the size of bedrooms, so don't give up on an idea because of feeling a bed needs to be sticking out into the room!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

There would most definitely be a red satin lining. I'm getting so excited about this...it's nice to know I have support from "others" like me. The rooms are all coming together nicely in my head.....now it's just time to find a building to put them in! Maybe I'll even have a room or two designed completely by Hauntforum members.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Interesting idea Caretaker.
> 
> About the room idea in writing...yep...I'll have to do that!
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how far I can go...don't want to push her over the edge into changing her mind either. heh


Have you come up with a theme yet?

A crypt? Or the inside of a castle? Just wondering because of your idea of the stone walls. I think you could easily win her over with a lush vampire boudoir!

You could paint a faux window on another wall and then have the scene in it of a foggy graveyard. Okay, that's my dream, but you can "borrow" it!

And don't forget to have a skeleton in your closet!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> There are a few places I'm looking at. They are North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia or Missouri. Missouri has the house that we REALLY want, but the other states have better weather  (sorry to you all that live in Missouri). We want something where it doesn't get so ridiculously cold in the winters, like we have here. I'll keep you all posted thouse.


I would go to all those states, but have never been to Missouri before. I think that would be a tough place to maintain a consistent year 'round visitor base unless you were near some sort of attraction.

I have always wanted to turn my step-dad's farmhouse into a B&B. It has 4 huge bedrooms upstairs with a full bath. Two bedrooms downstairs and a small bath so the downstairs could easily have a private family area with a bedroom, bath and living room and leave the main kitchen, living room and parlor for visitors.

Unfortunately, about 10 years ago someone put in a pig farm a couple miles up the road and now the smell in the summer is unbearable. Everyone who lives on that road is affected, but so far they haven't been able to do anything about it.

Needless to say, it totally ruins the idea.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just found the most awesome site....it has a coffin bed, coffin pool table, coffin mirrors....pricey but cool!

www.casketfurniture.com


----------

